# 8 a day Challenge....(WATER)



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

If you haven't already seen the other thread in the General Chit Chat area, this is the "8 a day challenge". More details regarding this challenge can be found here

Other than that *STAY HERE* and post progress, updates, results, keep us posted and.....(8 Glasses a day). *Let's Go Girls (&amp; Guys)!!!* 

Post pics before and after (no makeup preferrably, if you dare :clap ). Oh and just chime in and say "I'm in", and I think we will try this until Valentines Day. Does that sound ok? This thread is probably going to get pretty big, but hey, it's for a great cause, AWESOME SKIN AND BETTER HEALTH for all who join in.

The Challenge is pretty self explanitory, but if you have any questions, Raquel (PopModePrincess) and I would be happy to answer.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 5, 2006)

I am in and I will add my picture tonight after I was my face. Thanks Kelly and Raquel for starting this challenge! Great way to start of the new year.

ETA: here is my pic. Sorry for the crappy cam quality. Hopefully by the time we finish this challenge, I will have a new cam. I have also photographed the water bottle I will be using to get my 64 oz of water. I got this bottle at Starbucks a while back and I love it.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea Marisol!!! :clap :icon_chee


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in! My bare face pics will have to come tomorrow because I just did the Olay Microdermabrasion and I'm pretty splotchy right now. :icon_redf


----------



## Liz (Jan 5, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## kawee (Jan 5, 2006)

I drink 3 ltres of water a day, this shoudln't be too hard lol


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah!

Im in too because can you believe i dont even drink ONE per day.

...its probably one of the reason my skin look like S**T.

i cant believe im gonna put a picture of my skin with NO foundation or anything..

i dont even filled my brow! ..and sorry for the strange mouth thing.

View attachment 11346


----------



## canelita (Jan 5, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## breathless (Jan 5, 2006)

i'm in! i'll post a picture tomorrow. seeing as its 2 am. i still have to wash my face and get ready for bed. by that time, it'll be just too late.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in, but I don't know if I'm brave enough to post what my skin looks like right now!

:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

First of all a GREAT WHAOOOOO for all of you brave enough to bare it! I too am mighty afraid and can't believe I'm doing it but, here it is.....YIKES!!!!

View attachment 11360


View attachment 11361


What a mug!!!! I posted 2 because I wanted to note in PICTURE #1 it shows my oily skin.........and want to see if there is a change during and after this challenge......

At the end we can post our pictures side by side, that would be neat to see.....if it makes anyone feel better you can do the before pictures one withOUT makeup and one WITH makeup. Then at the end, same thing. It's up to you how you want to do this. I'm just so excited we can be brave with each other. LOTSA LOVE HERE!!!!:clap


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, mine too so I'm in.

Here are my pics w/o MU.

Edit: Oh btw, I have dry skin altho it's not dry at the moment 'cause I've been taking good care of it for the past... umm... 2 weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

I understand your concern and/or hesitation, but please note you are in good and loving company. As you can see, some of us have our certain areas we are not happy with.....so (in my opinion everyone looks great), if your feelin' brave, it would help you tremendously to be able to compare your pictures at the end. If not here, atleast take a picture for yourself at home.

And everyone - AWESOME! Man am I usin the bathroom alot-already!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome Charmosa! Glad to see you join/jump right in, you'll love it here at MuT.....your in great company.

And Kim, good to see you, I was hoping you'd join. You're always so helpful and informative with health and skincare issues. Oh and love the pooch! He looks like a real lover boy!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, I'm reporting in.. Here's my bare face. :icon_redf


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, it is a small world, indeed.

There's only 2 millions of us here in our country but looks like there's plently more all around the world (well, or at least 1/2 or 1/4 slovenian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

Naturally, I think you should come to Slovenia and look for your cousin... which can also be an excuse to travel a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw, is your dog an APBT? I have one myself.







Thanx to you and kwitter for the warm welcome.


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in! I've become a coffee addict in the past few months and I can tell that it's had the opposite affect on my skin - it will be nice to get some moisture back in!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 5, 2006)

*Good morning, everyone! Here's my bare face - please excuse the bandana. It's my normal morning fashion statement!* :icon_redf

*My skin is combination/dry, meaning it's dry everywhere except for my nose and chin. I've been taking flaxseed oil/fish oil/borage oil supplements for over a year and this helps out, but now let's see what 64oz of water will do for my dryness. *


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

We should also maybe weigh ourselves the day we post our BEFORE pictures, because I'm sure we'll lose a pound or two doing this....but *I DO NOT want to turn this into a weight loss thread*.....so please do not add a diet into your 8 glass a day routine (unless you are currently dieting....or trying to eat better too). No we will NOT post our weight, just maybe once a week post any pounds lost.

Kim and Charmosa....WOW on the small world thing! Too many simularities with you two.


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok I promise this is the last off-topic post ... in this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I dont really know if my dog is an APBT or some bull mix cause I got her in a shelter.

Heh, you were here the year I was born.

Novak is a very common name in Slovenia and I am not too good in history so I really cant tell if your grandfather was big or not... but if he's in a book...

You really should come again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to MuT 'bottleblack', I'm Kelly. And Charmosa, forgot to introduce myself.....but BIG HI's to both of ya.

Kerry, yes that is a lovely bandana, I'm actually looking to buy a headband for my skincare routines. This should definitly help with your conditions, it can't hurt anyways!

YEA US - ALL OF US!!!:clap


----------



## Maja (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, Max is so cute!

Great to hear you've been to Slovenia! You should definitely come back :icon_wink


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay everyone, sorry I'm late. I've attached pics of my bare face, no moisturizer full on and then from the left, right, and also my forehead. I have dry flaky skin on my forehead and the lower cheek/jawbone area that I desperately want to be rid of. I've also posted pics of the products I'm using.

Edit: So far I've had one .5L bottle of water, which equals 1 PT,0.9 FL oz. I know I'm behind!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

Well Good Morning Sleepy Head! Just kidding! Great to see your pics!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 5, 2006)

ok im in too!!I really should be drinking more water anyways,whats worse is i actually have a water machine jug thingy,5 gallons.So i have no excuse not to join in:icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in! I've had 20 oz. so far and i'm about to refill my bottle. I'm scared to post no makeup pics, though.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't be scared, you look like you'd be absolutely gorgeous with or without makeup....your skin looks very healthy! And hey, if you got a couple imperfections, hey look above, mine in the healing stage in that aspect.

Come on be brave, you can do it!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not doing so good today so far! I've only had two bottles so far! So that's a little over two pints.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Come on Lisa! Let's see you naked! :icon_twis

J/K! Just your face Lisa! :icon_lol:


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Just wanted to welcome Charmosa and bottleblack!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea Gwen! Will you be posting a before pic?


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

You got half a day left, you can do it!!!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 5, 2006)

Whew! So far, I've drunk 32 oz of water in 6 hours. Pretty good pace though the bathroom visits are tedious heh heh. :icon_roll I've added a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar to my 64 oz container to help further cleanse my system.

Raquel, I love your new avatar!

Welcome bottleblack, Lisa, Gwen and Charmosa!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Kerry! I'm going for my third bottle now!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

Hahaha! I'll think about it but i'm not promising anything.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Good enough!


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 5, 2006)

My 1st day of challenge is almost over.... it's 9.30 pm here.

I am finishing my 2nd 1,5 liter bottle, so that makes today's water consumption = 100 ounces

Dont know how much sleep I'll get tonight... I'll probably be on my way from bedroom to toilet and back most of the time. :icon_sad: And I even have to walk down/up the stairs... I wonder how much calories I will burn going to the toilet min 10 times per night? Hmmm... Doesnt sound like a bad thing anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Always look on the bright side of life!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

Ha ha ha. I hear ya. I too have to walk the stairs! I can't believe how many times I've gone to the bathroom today. THEY SAY IT GETS BETTER guys!!!!! The bathroom thing that is (from what I heard, as your body gets used to the higher consumption of water). Well hopefully none of us will suffer any sort of bladder, urinary track or kidney infections this month!!!!

I only have 3 glasses left! I honestly can't believe I've done this much already - when I'm used to about 1 a day!!!! And I've been measuring :clap


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

I try not to drink close to bedtime otherwise I won't get any sleep which I normally don't anyways. :icon_roll

Out of curiosity, where did you get your mood icon, chatty? I don't have that one on my options. :icon_conf Sorry for getting off topic but I was curious.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 5, 2006)

im in!!!! i will post pictures later tonight when my makeup is off.

this is me without makeup blah, ive been braking out in the last 3 days and it looks horrible right now


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this 64 fl. oz. like on the bottle labels?

If so this means I can drink a little over 3 of my 20 fl. oz. waterbottles and that'll be good?

Units of measure always confuse me :icon_conf


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, 3 x 20 oz = 60 oz. :icon_smil Adding a few more will bring you up to 64 oz.


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 5, 2006)

Great! I think I can handle this.. :icon_twis


----------



## Kelly (Jan 5, 2006)

WAHOOO! If you wouldn't mind, can you get a pic of before and post it. We want to compare at the end - in a month or a little longer and see how each and everyone of our skin improves - AND HEALTH!

So Yep, I did it! I made it through my first day ALL 64 oz of it! I was hoping to get my water in before 6 p.m. so I wasn't up all night.....I will see how that goes tomorrow morning!

Great start everyone! I can't stop this having to urinate feeling....I'm sure it will pass though.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

I've met my water goals for today also! We all did well today! :clap


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

good for you! im on my last one:clap


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah! I made my goal today! :clap


----------



## Blondtgr (Jan 6, 2006)

I want in! I'm not going to post pictures...but lately I've been drinking an extra 20 oz (Vitamin Water) and I've noticed my skin looking better! And it's only been for a few days! Crazy! I usually only drink like a glass a day...so it's kind of hard to do...but it seems like a good idea!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 6, 2006)

So, first day

i wake up at 12 =P went out so i didnt start drinking water till 5. but im on my5th. and im not going to sleep soon so.

i didnt drink anything else.

no coffee, no tea, no soda

i didnt pee more than usualy either but im only at my 5th.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 6, 2006)

I met my goal for today and I also reintroduced myself to the ladies room at work... lol

How did everyone else do?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear everyone met their goal! I did ok, met my goal of 8 glasses, but didn't exceed it by much which is what I would have liked to do. Tomorrow's another day!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

We'd love to see your pictures, but if you're not comfortable with posting them, that's fine! Join us anyway, as long as you reach your goal and get the results you'd like it's all good!


----------



## breathless (Jan 6, 2006)

its a little past midnight. i didnt do so well! gah! i only drank one 20 oz water. i told my boyfriend about this and he went out and bought me a TON of water from sams club. they're all ready for me to bring to work tomorrow. i hope i have a better day!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 6, 2006)

YIKES! Oh and with the drinking too much, my doctor told me that too, that a person can drink too much also....but it takes ALOT to drink too much, and me personally will never have that problem, coming from drinking 1 glass a day.....

So wow, is it 16 oz in a pound then X by 1/2 your weight, or is it 1 ounce of water per 1 pound of your body weight (divided in half of course), cuz that makes more sense and that is darn close to the 64 oz we are talking about, interesting!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

Good morning everyone! Been up an hour and drank 10 oz. So far, so good!

Breathless, your boyfriend is so sweet! Bottled water is great since you can know for sure how much you're drinking, plus it's so portable. Hope you do better today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kim, I heard of that factor too and it makes sense. People come in all different sizes and water intake should be based off of individual need, not some universal amount. Sooo, based off of this rule, I need 64.5 oz per day as a minimum amount. Now, if I weighed 105 lbs, I would need a minimum of 52.5 oz. But I don't. My ass and scale tell me so. :icon_redf

I have a water story from years ago. One time I used to live with two guys, one who was a major pot head. I accepted a job and was scheduled for a piss test to screen for drugs. Because of my roomie's daily habit and the fact the house would get smokey from lit weed, I was concerned that I would fail the test! For two days, I drank a load of water to clean out my system and fortunately I passed the test. But after two days of drinking all that water my skin looked unusually good! Really soft and clear. Then of course I went right back to Diet Coke and I started looking like my old self.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

Adding - drinking too much water can cause hyponatremia, or water intoxication. This is caused by the dilution of sodium in the body and mostly happens to endurance athletes because they lose minerals and salts and do not replace them adequately during their events, though it can happen by drinking too much water at once. This is a LOT of water, though. More than you would even consider drinking at once! I remember that college fraternity pledge that died earlier this year from hyponatremia, but he drank *gallons* of water at one time! Not something we can do by accident.


----------



## qristeele (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, I'm two days into the challenge already. Yesterday, I had 9 glasses of water and today (about an hour or so before sleeptime), I've already hit 10 glasses. Am very pleased with my progress. :icon_chee


----------



## Kelly (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea Us!!!! Great job everyone! Kim (I hope you don't mind me using your name or should I be calling you "Naturally") my weight and water thing says my normal water intake should be around 70 oz....I too could stand to loose a few....and I believe I will without trying on this water kick. I like what KittySkyfish said...."my ars and scale tell me so".....that's about it isn't it?

I can't wait to see my skin tomorrow (2 days in), KittySkyfish, you said your skin looked awesome in 2 days worth of drinking a ton of water....ok, maybe I'll give it a few more days, because I'm not drinking a TON.....just my normal amount now. Actually, this morning I do feel a bit more MOIST....even just after one day.....

breathless you'll do better today, and that was awefully sweet of your honey! qristeele.....wahoo for you!:clap

And to everyone, if I didn't quote you or comment directly to you.....WAY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

About 10:00 a.m. here - I'm at 24oz. Pretty good! I'm using one of those 64oz plastic bottles that have notches every 8oz. Really convenient for me because I can monitor my progress throughout the day.

kwitter - you mentioned we can speak out if we lose weight. I think that's a good idea! It would be interesting to see if drinking extra water would cause a loss in excess weight, whether it be by replacing beverages that have calories or by improving the metabolism.

I'm not going to be a good candidate because there are other influences that will affect my weight. I'm on a plan to extremely cut back on junky snacking, plus I'm doing exercises every day. In less than 8 weeks my husband and I will be in Maui and we made a pact to look our best! But your challenge comes at a great time for me because I believe this will help me to achieve my goal. :clap I'm excited!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 6, 2006)

I am soooooo excited for you!!!! How fun. Yes, actually I have jumped on the scale and have lost a couple pounds, not knowing, I actually thought I gained....but hey I'll believe the scale today (please note, I'm sure this weight loss is not because of 1 day of drinking more water.....)! I too believe it will help alot with our metabolisms and not to mention the way our WHOLE body runs more effeciently! I can't stress enough....YEA US! I'm a little over excited at how such an inexpensive (FREE) item can do soooooo much for us!


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

oh wow! i woke up today and my skin looked better then yesterday! ive only been drinking water for one day and my red marks from acne have gotten lighter and my skin texture is better already! i cant wait to see what it will look like in a month!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 6, 2006)

HUH...wow, so I'm not crazy. I actually thought the same things this morning, but thought nah....not this soon. YEA! Bring it on WATER.....can't wait to see what a month does!


----------



## mintesa (Jan 6, 2006)

im in, here is my pic, i started 3 days ago, then i saw this thread yesterday :icon_chee lucky me, now it has more purpose :icon_chee


----------



## mintesa (Jan 6, 2006)

yipey!!! :clap


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

That's so sweet of your boyfriend to support you! My husband went out and bought a case of Poland Springs water too!:icon_love :icon_love


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

That's me too Kelly! I'm in the process of trying to lose 20 pounds. Too heavy for my frame although I don't think I look horrible at this weight.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

That's wonderful! Your skin is responding very quickly!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

Gorgeous mintesa! By the end of this, you won't need foundation, concealer or anything!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, i'm confused. Going by th^at I should only be drinking 46.5 oz??? :icon_conf Yesterday I drank four 20 oz bottles. That's my normal water intake so am I drinking too much for my body?


----------



## lollipop (Jan 6, 2006)

I didn`t know about that body part either. What I do know is that if you drink too much water it will get rid of the good minerals in your body and that`s bad! But anyway just want to say good luck to all of you with this challenge!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Kelly (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea I guess based off of that, you must weigh only what 93 lbs? You're a very petite person. I would back down a little with the water if that's the case....your body doesn't need as much as say someone weighing 140 lbs. Maybe you should only be doing 6-7 glasses a day (48-54 oz.)????? Anyone?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

93lbs is correct. I am used to drinking alot of water and I think I would be thirsty if I cut it down that much.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay Lisa, I have to ask...how tall are you? 93 lbs is teeeny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, by your weight you would be correct to drink less than 64oz per day. If you're comfy with more water, then accomodate this with spacing multivitamins and multiminerals throughout the day.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

I am 5'1". I do space my multivitamins, minerals, and other supplements throughout the day.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 6, 2006)

Hence your name 'Little_Lisa'.....I figured you must be tiny, but.....wanted to make sure you didn't figure wrong or something.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sorry if I offended you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You look a lot like a friend of mine and I just associated her height to yours. :icon_redf

Well, now I'm at about 50oz today! Not too much more to go. Yaaay!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

You didn't offend me at all, girlfriend! :icon_bigg

I don't look underweight for my frame. I take after my dad and his side of the family. My grandma comes to my shoulders and my aunts and cousins are all smaller than me, too. :icon_chee I've weighed this amount for the past 5 years or more. I used to be ALOT skinnier and I think I looked underweight and sickly then.


----------



## mintesa (Jan 6, 2006)

oh tanx :icon_redf we all wont need foundation by the end of this :icon_chee but i am sure that we will still keep on buying foundations, and wearing them, just because we are women :icon_chee


----------



## Kelly (Jan 7, 2006)

Another day for me....can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 7, 2006)

You know we will! :icon_lol:


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 7, 2006)

Whew! Today I drank 7 bottles, each .5L or 1 Pint, 0.9 oz! I'm sure I'll drink more as I'm only drinking water, no other drinks. How did everyone else do today?


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

i drank all mine by 7! its only my 2nd day and i feel so energized by it already! i guess its because i usually wouldnâ€™t even drink one :icon_eek:


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 7, 2006)

Great!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 7, 2006)

What a night! I ended up with a little over 70 oz of water. So far my skin is looking smoother! I'm really pleased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lisa, sorry, I think it's my hormones making me uber-sensitive and I'm taking everything wrong. In Oct/Nov my doctor put me on BCPs to stabilize my periods. None for this last cycle (December) but now four days late on my period (no chance of pregnancy) and I'm ready to put my PMS'ing head through a wall!

Good job Raquel, livlegacy629, mintesa! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 7, 2006)

Good morning, everyone! It's almost 10:00 a.m. and I'm at 24 oz. Did my morning workout so that upped my water a bit.

Skin looked GREAT this morning! Even-toned and had a nice glow, even though sleep was less than ideal. I don't go to bed early on the weekend!

How is everyone doing with water? Is it harder on the weekend with a different routine?

TTYL!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 7, 2006)

I was so revved up with the drinking and when I was at my hairstylist's today, I keep fidgeting 'cause I couldn't wait to go to the loo. It sure didn't help that it was raining and cold outside. But the bonus point: My hairstylist said my hair is sooo healthy! (I've always thought my hair's a bit dry.. I don't know if the water helped because it's only been three full days but who am I kidding? These people know their stuff!) :icon_cool

Ok, just checked my reflection.. My skin looks so clear and supple. I hope it's not my eyes playing tricks on me. LOL!

Progress Update: I hit another 10 glasses today. *smiles*

ETA: If I add a bit of ACV in my glass of water, does it count towards the daily water intake?


----------



## Andi (Jan 7, 2006)

wow IÂ´m kinda late here. I donÂ´t know if I can really measure my progress in this challenge...IÂ´ve been drinking lots of water (and usually water only, except for alcoholic drinks on weekends) for about 5 years.

I never really count my glasses though, but IÂ´ll just make sure I drink MORE. I donÂ´t really keep up with the water drinking though, one day IÂ´d drink a lot and then the next day not that much.

too bad I can`t post an actual before pic, my digicam is broke. but if you really wanna see a BAD pic, go to the last page of the no makeup challenge...and no, IÂ´m not even linking to this page cause I donÂ´t want anybody to see :icon_redf

I look better right now, no fever blister, circles arenÂ´t that dark and skin is a bit clearer.

good luck to everbody..and good luck to me too *lol*


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Andrea! Glad to see you here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't consistent with drinking water either so the effects of this challenge will be neat to see. So far, my skin glows more and it seems to have significantly lessened my bloating and boob tenderness from my PMS. Pretty cool!

qristeele, 10 glasses is fantastic! Great job! Regarding the ACV: it's not going to impact your daily water intake because it's beneficial to the body and because it's in such a small amount your body is not working hard to process it. But counting the liquid volume of the ACV toward the daily intake would be a waste of time because it's such a small amount.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

Im done for today!

i was bad and drank some soda today :icon_eek: (im trying to drink only water) but instead of 8 glasses i drank around 11 so i guess its not that bad lol. besides, i need a reward to keep me going or i will just quit because i cant take drinking water all the time!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 8, 2006)

Yea. I have to post my no makeup and with makeup side by side right here...because look at today (of course with make up....) but man, my complexion and color looks GREAT after 3 days (which even with makeup did not EVER look this good).

Yep I did it again today! I'm loving the water thing!! So of course I had to update it to my new Avatar.

Oh and it was a little more tough this weekend, as the routine is different.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow Kelly! You are gorgeous! Love your lashes - you did a great job. I've never ventured towards false lashes - I'm so afraid I'll get the glue in my lashes and accidentally give myself a waxing. :icon_redf Today I was also noticing how much nicer my foundation looks on. But I did cheat and drink a Diet Sprite...still no period so I *needed* a treat to relieve my PMS. But I DID have over 70oz of water!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Kelly! Your avatar is gorgeous! :icon_love

Today I went out to the mall with my children. I must say it was a challenge to drink all day while trying to shop and not make too many stops to the public rest rooms. So, I got in my 8 glasses, but didn't exceed today.

My skin is much improved, but I really can't wait to see if there will be a time when I can wash my face and not have to apply moisturizer after. Right now, if I don't, I can feel some tightness, and patches of dry skin. I hate that feeling. It's certainly less than when I started increasing my water, but it's still there. Hopefully a good exfoliant (which I am currently in search of) will help.

So glad to see everyone still here and doing well! :clap :icon_chee


----------



## qristeele (Jan 8, 2006)

_*KittySkyfish, thanks for the support! As for the ACV, what I meant was if I added a bit of ACV to my water, is it ok? Or does the 8 glasses or more have to be absolutely plain water (perhaps with a bit of lemon if I please)?*_

And after reading some the posts, I'm abit confused about this challenge. I know we have to hit at least 8 glasses a day, but on top of this, can we also have our regular juices or cuppa tea?

Kelly (hope you don't mind me calling you this), you look fantastic! Your skin looks all plumped up! :clap

ETA: Raquel, goodness me!! You don't look 31! I just happened to see your signature. You look like you're just in your late teens!!


----------



## AnitaNa (Jan 8, 2006)

great challenge..although all i do drink is water ..(hate sodas) i prolly should be drinking more than i am so i will be in on this challenge. 8 glasses is the regular intake and you can figure out how much is the right amt for your body by your weight..its something lke that totally forgot how to do it tho.

lol ok nm didnt readthe last pg it was mentioned..oops im in :icon_conf


----------



## Marisol (Jan 8, 2006)

I didn't drink all my water for today and had too many glasses of wine... :icon_redf

I am aiming for 100oz tomorrow. Everyone is kicking some serious booty...


----------



## kaori (Jan 8, 2006)

Very Lovely Thread,...!!!:icon_chee 

I drink evian water and my skin love it so much!!:icon_smil 

everywhere ,..anytime,..everymoment i love drink galon water:icon_chee 

if i get some party i always drink greentea or white tea 

this great for antitoxin:icon_smil 

"""""I LOVE WATER"""""

GOOOD MORNING MUT HIHIHHI:icon_chee

my morning face without anything

_____________________________________

30 age old,....dry to normal skin,...love my clasic DDM clinique moist:icon_chee 

_____________________________________

Beauty is a desire

of lovely face and heart

Beauty is a melodius tune

Beauty is art

What is beauty 

without love and affection

Beauty is happiness

of kind nature


----------



## qristeele (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my.. Kaori, i love your skin! :icon_love You're looking fab even before the challenge's up! :clap


----------



## kaori (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you qristeele:icon_smil 

I love your avatar,..i make skecth about fairy too,..and this is

verry great sketch of mother nature with fairy style,you have nice style!!:icon_bigg 

love to meet you hunn!!

welcome home (mut)!:icon_bigg


----------



## qristeele (Jan 8, 2006)

You're too sweet, dear. Thanks! :icon_redf

I've hit 11 glasses today. But guess what, because it's been raining non-stop for the past 24 hours, I have been going to the bathroom so many times I lost count. :icon_lol:


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

i think you can drink other things. With me, i am trying to stop drinking everything but water. (i will probably make it one other drink a day) i read somewhere on the other board (the on with the poll), that if you drink anything other then water(coffee, soda, ect.) , you should drink an extra glass of water


----------



## Kelly (Jan 8, 2006)

First I want to say....wow everyone is doing great! Weekends are hard. I've noticed today, I'm running to the bathroom less. :clap

Second I want to thank you all, for being soooo sweet, in regards to the comments and my skin. Believe me, I haven't heard comments on my skin in a long time.....been battleing some imperfections and such and well.....I too agree that it looks much more "plump". Even looking at my avatar I do not look almost 34, I look in my 20's.....I'll take that. I agree that Raquel does not look her age either....she has very young looking skin....LOVE IT! Kaori, beautiful! What more can I say!

Everything I've done to my body, brought my age right to my face and it really looked older that it was......yea come on back face!!!!

Yea water....can you believe the results everyone is having from just WATER!!!!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi quisteele! Sorry I misunderstood your question. :icon_redf The ACV or lemon juice doesn't have a negative impact on the water. It's the stuff like sodas, coffee and sweetened drinks that make the body work harder to strip away the excess in order to salvage water.

kaori - you're simply beautiful! And you look so young, too! Around here, there are teenage girls who look older than you!

It's already about 1:30 p.m. and I'm 3/4 of the way towards my goal. My skin looked so beautiful this morning! I've never seen it look so even-toned and my normal ruddy areas are less pink. So cool!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Are you trying to make me fall in love with you gristeele? :icon_love :icon_love J/K! Thanks for the compliment!:icon_chee


----------



## Andi (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been good saturday cause I knew IÂ´d be going out that night, I had like 6 glasses. so my "yeah I know itÂ´s not water"-intake last night was:

4 glasses of prosecco

2 snake bites

and: 2 glasses of water in between (hey, at least I tried *lol*)

today IÂ´ve been drinking like 4 glasses so far. my skin doesnÂ´t look great though cause of the smoke at the club and everything. and I got 3 fever blisters on my lips right now. UGH...too bad water doesnÂ´t help with those :icon_wink


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Kelly, I'm so happy that this is working for you already! Isn't it the most wonderful thing, that something we all have access to (water) can do so much for the skin! I'm picking up speed on drinking water today. Last night I had wine as well, and I woke up really thirsty! It won't be hard to exceed today at all!

PS: Kaori! Your skin looks incredible!

Kerry, I can't wait to see how your skin is looking once the challenge is over, because I thought your skin looked great before!


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 8, 2006)

I normally drink a lot of water, but not as much as I should though, but starting today and forever, I'm going to drink sooo much water that I'm not going to be able to keep still, from always running to the bathroom. It's just time for me to now take better care of myself, so why not start today. Oh, I have to run to the bathroom now.....lol......:icon_redf


----------



## Kelly (Jan 9, 2006)

Have you tried the supplement L-lysine? You can take it in a tablet form and they also make it in a lip balm now....It works wonders for cold sores. If you take it regularly, it will keep your cold sores gone! I know from experience! I actually haven't even taken the supplement in years now and just use the lip balm every now and then and NO COLD SORES....knock on wood. Just thought I'd ask, maybe you already know this....but I sure know how they hurt.

Back to this thread and the water stuff.....gosh guys, we could use our before and afters for some sort of health or medical research thing.....especially with how much of a change we've all experienced! It just seems so not real.....I'm afraid to open my eyes :icon_bigg .

I made my quota today, but almost missed my last glass, then slugged it down....along with a big supper and I was a bit bloated feeling, cuz I tried to chug 2 other glasses just before supper.....trying to get them all in man!!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm seeing some definite improvements in my skin. The overall condition is looking more radiant and less fatigued! You are so sweet Rachel! Thank you! I should take some pics tomorrow or the next day to do an update. :icon_bigg

I made my goal and exceeded it by 16 oz because I had a Glenlivet scotch after supper. So bad but so good!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 9, 2006)

I met my goal today! It's so good to be back on track!


----------



## Andi (Jan 9, 2006)

almost 7am and I already chuged down 2 glasses...will take a water bottle to school too.

since school starts today IÂ´m wondering how IÂ´m gonna make up for lost water-drinking-time. I canÂ´t go to the bathroom every hour, canÂ´t disturb class :icon_chee

ok first notices:

Hyper Real hasnÂ´t been looking all that good on me latley, it made me look strangely yellow and not as glowy as usual. not today, I found my love for Hyper Real back.

my dark undereye circles are looking pretty good today too.

still waiting for the miracle to happen though..but then again I joined the challenge late and donÂ´t think I got up to 8 glasses/day YET :icon_wink

but IÂ´m trying, guys


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 9, 2006)

I did great during the weekend (over 100 oz every day). Considering my weight, I should be drinking around 70 oz per day. I had my water with me at all times and didnt even have to force myself to drink it, I was making small sips subconsciously. I was a little afraid of this challenge because I thought it would be tough to go from almost 0 to 100 oz but now it seems too easy.

I cant say I've noticed any special changes caused by water because my skin has gone through a lot of changes lately due to me finally starting to take care of it. But I kind of feel lighter and less hungry during the day. I am seriously hoping that the water helps me lose some weight too.

Congrats to all the others that are doing so great.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 9, 2006)

Great to hear you're doing well Charmosa! I notice that if I start drinking water as soon as I wake up, I don't feel as hungry and can eat a smaller breakfast! I have lost some weight by drinking water. Instead of filling up with food, I've learned that sometimes I am actually thirsty when I think I'm hungry. Does that make sense?


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, it does make sense. I've even read about this in some magazine... I think.


----------



## Andi (Jan 9, 2006)

yup, me too.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm checking in. I made my quotas this weekend and still going strong. Love the changes in my skin so far.....

Kim, I also noticed I gained alittle too! Yuck, but obviously it's one of those things we wait on, because it must obvioulsy water weight.....and once our system gets use to this water it will flush away some weight we do not want....he he (I can't see how I gained a couple, either, because I'm running to the bathroom all the time).

Oh well. Great to see everyone is still on the wagon!!!! WE CAN DO IT....just imagine all of our after pics. I can't wait to see the comparisons!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 9, 2006)

No I don't mind at all, and thank you! How are you doing with the challange so far?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

You ladies are all doing excellent! Keep up the good work!

I'm still drinking my usual amount of water and haven't noticed any difference. I think that's because I was already in the habit of drinking strictly water and lots of it.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 9, 2006)

yeh, i think i have gained some weight too! ahhh! lol its not that bad though, only about 2 pounds! My skin is looking great! But for some reason i do have some breakouts on the left side of my face, i dont know if its something im putting on it or eating....


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone! Doing okay on water, pacing well throughout the day. I've 'gained' a pound even though I'm on a restricted diet and exercising, but my scale has a body fat % tool and even though my weight is up, my fat is lowering. And my skinny jeans fit better!

Kim, the next Glenlivet is on me, okay? :icon_smil


----------



## cbryk0718 (Jan 9, 2006)

I am so excited to come across this challenge! I know I'm a little late but thats ok. This might sound stupid but I didn't know that oily skin and acne could be symptoms of dehydration! I know drinking water helps the skin but I didn't put 2 + 2 together! I have both and hope drinking water will help because lately my skin is breaking out more than ever. I normally drink like 0 glasses of water a day but in the past couple days I've been drinking maybe 2 glasses of water a day because I started working out. But now (starting tomorrow) it will be 8 or more a day! Im gonna take a picture of my skin today but I don't think I have the courage to post it. But I will have it for myself to compare the after results! Keep up the good work everyone! :clap


----------



## Kelly (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, if your have dehydrated skin (0 glasses of water), your skin will either be very dry or OILY....because your skin wants to produce more oil to make up for the dehydration.....I too was amazed to learn that.

Glad to have you aboard. Seem the less water you drink.....the bigger affect this challange has on a person....I too was a 0-1 glass a day girl - and BAMMMMM it made a huge difference with me.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 10, 2006)

I believe this may be your body washing/riding of toxins....which can sometimes exit through the skin....this will pass.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope so! thanks for the info Kwitter!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 10, 2006)

This is a good thing though, you may hate it now, but your body must rid them somehow, it's sucky, but it's needs to exit. Just keep drinking and soon you should start clearing up. I too had a couple breakouts, but I think that has a little to do with my period too. Maybe try a VERY mild medicated moisturizer on the breakout area until it passes.....whatever your skin will tolerate without being too harsh.....maybe something with salysilic acid - but again look for something VERY mild (alot of products out there are so harsh). Or maybe find a MILD cleanser with an antibacterial agent in it.....aloe actually has a natural antibacterial agent in it, you could try that.

I've already downed 16 oz this morning and made quota yesterday - barely again (downed my last glass around 10 pm....was up 3 times last night running to the bathroom.....it's back to water before 6 pm again.....cuz I didn't like that).


----------



## qristeele (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been making good progress. 11 glasses for yesterday and 12 glasses today. :icon_wink

My initial breakouts (which I think is due to the toxins being cleared from my body) is also clearing up. And I could almost swear my skin look dewy! I can't wait for this challenge to be up and see how much my complexion has changed! :clap


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

lol i have had breakouts for a while (about two years) and they are just starting to clear up, thats why i was worried i was breaking out again. but i put stuff on my face for them that dries my skin out :icon_roll thats NOT very mild!

I woke up this morning and went to go get some water, when i opened the fridge to my horror there was none! so now im drinking tap till i can go to sams and its gross lol i dont know if i will be making 8 glasses today.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you have any lemons to put in your water? That will help purify it a bit and disguise the taste. I hate tap water, too.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

i should try that Lisa, thanks! I actually just got back from getting water im a little behind, but i will catch up!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone! Sorry it's been a while since I checked in last. Been busy here! Anyhow, I've met my goal today and I'm still drinking consistently until 7:00 p.m. Kelly, I've been up late also because I was sucking down water after 9:00 p.m. and my bladder was still in 'pee galore' mode.

Okay, maybe it was just me and this is *really* tmi...but for a few days after I started the challenge, I was having bad GAS. Like stuff that would make the dog run away bad kinda gas. Nothing in my diet changed, except an elimination of sweets. Then yesterday I had some major BMs and today I'm back to normal, but with a much flatter lower abdomen. (!!!) I think because I wasn't getting enough water in my system, I was in a constant state of mild constipation. Now that I'm drinking lots of water, it loosened up whatever the funk was stuck and set it free.

This all reminds me of the Oprah episode where she had those doctors on and they had actual examples of a healthy colon and a diseased one (from cadavers), mainly caused from life-long habits of low fiber and water. Whoa!


----------



## cbryk0718 (Jan 11, 2006)

Getting through my first day today and will definately finish my 8 glasses. Im almost done! I normally drink like 0-1 glasses a day so this is definately a struggle. I've had a water bottle in my hand all day to keep me sipping! I read somewhere that sipping throughout the day is better than chugging a lot at a time because your body absorbs more of it so Im trying _not_ to do the chugging thing! I took some pictures of my skin yesterday and they were sooo horrible!! Oily and pimples and tons of acne scarring. Does anyone know if this is supposed to help with the scarring at all? Keep up the good work everyone!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been offline lately, but I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. I'm glad to see that everyone is on track! I'm still doing it up with my water intake. I'm up to about 70-75 oz a day!!! Wow! Three months ago, I went days without taking a drink of water. Now I feel strange drinking anything else!

Great work everyone!:clap


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 11, 2006)

hey guys.. i'm kinda late but i started today.. and boy, i must say.. it was a CHALLENGE!!! i'm used to drinking soda all day long.. hence why my skin is not anything to brag about. good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont really have "scarring" from acne, just red spots left over. Which i have noticed them getting lighter in the past couple of days. If its really deep scarring, im pretty sure it wont help (im not completely sure) because the damage is already is done.


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

well well! i weigh 120 lbs so 60 oz. is what i've been shooting for anyways! haha!

i always have clear pee. like you'd really want to know. but, i'm always drinking watered down juices like crazy [i work at a child care, in the infant room and the juices have to be wated down like crazy]. but, since this water challenge, i've gotten a 20 oz bottle and try my hardest to fill it three times a day.


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

great job girly! 10 oz right away!

my boyfriend is a nut! but, i love him! i bought myself a 20 oz bottle for when i'm done with the 9 oz bottles. actually, i have 3 left now? they're at his house but, he stops by my work and gives them to me if i call him up for it.

i'm glad you didnt have any traces of weed in you! lol. thats crazy though! i hope you dont live with them anymore?


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

i'm glad that the water is taking its role for your skin! yay! for me, i havent broken out quite as simply. i havent changed my cleansing routine, so i know it must be the waters i've been drinking. i should be drinking 60 oz, but i've gone to around 40 to 50 so far every day. just 10 more oz!


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2006)

still on the 8 a day track. Today is my first long day at school, 8am-4pm (with a 2hour break though *yay*). weÂ´ll see if I can drink as much as when I stay home. donÂ´t think so, but IÂ´ll try

my skin has become more glowy and I look much better and even toned with makeup. still waiting for the day I can go without foundation-donÂ´t think thatÂ´s gonna happen anytime soon though :icon_chee


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

aww! we have the great guys who are very supportive! haha.

my boyfriend bought me the bottled waters because, he hears that drinking tap water during pregnancy is not too good. but, we'll see if theres such a difference. haha.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry I was away yesterday, so I'm checking in. I made my mark yesterday and now this morning my 3 year old decided it was morning at 3 am!!! So I am about the hit the hay again now....for a small nap.

You are all doing great. Some of the side effects are just minor side effects most of you are experiencing and as we go on, I'm sure they will subside and only get better. I'm glad everyone is experiencing good results, or most of us, if you've already been a water drinker like littlelisa, then you may not see any major change. But for those of us that didn't drink much at all.....WOW!


----------



## cbryk0718 (Jan 11, 2006)

I hope I have the same luck because I actually meant red spots instead of scarring! Thanks for responding!!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 11, 2006)

It's about an hour more to my bedtime and my water intake so far stands at 9 glasses. I tried to drink more but I'm truly bloated after going for a Korean Steamboat buffet for dinner just now and chugging 3 huge glasses of Iced Peach Tea. Maybe I'll try get one more glass before I go to bed.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes that does sound great! Yum, now I'm hungry. Time for lunch.

Great job qristeele!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Same here, nothing has changed except the water. I've been doing the Aloette Skincare routine for several weeks now, and the water has certainly upped my complexion, which in turn help any product work properly and allows cosmetics to go on much nicer too!!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Let us know how school went....:icon_bigg hopefully you weren't running to the bathroom too much. I myself find it hard to leave the house....when I do I have to get where I'm going and run the that bathroom. I also have a pretty weak bladder....so that doesn't help much.

But great job! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Yea for you!!!!:clap and WELCOME aboard!!!Can't wait to hear your results start! Keep us posted.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Yea, glad to have you on board.:clap Have you posted your before pictures yet? I too am hoping to achieve some help in my past acne scars or marks. And thanks for the input on sipping rather than chugging, I know we all probably do both....or atleast I do.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, let's go have lunch! My tummy is grumbly (like my daughter says). Probably because we slept through breakfast....if you notice I was up quit early because a certain somebody thought it was morning time at 3 a.m. this morning! Awww keeps us young....but can do opposite for our complexion sometimes with the lack of sleep!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Kerry great to see your still going strong! And peeing:icon_lol: , me too! Keep it up!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 11, 2006)

And YEA to you too! I too get lost in my errands and/or everyday life and such and then come back to check in and try to answer comments.....

And regarding the drinking water....I too feel weird even drinking my morning coffee now. I do have my cup, but not 4-5 cups anymore. But I feel I only want to drink water now.....what's happening to us?


----------



## cbryk0718 (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh gosh, I couldn't post my before pics and scare everyone! But this is what I figure... I have them for me to compare my after pics too and if the difference is good, I will post my befores and after together. Gotta go pee!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi everyone! Doing great here. I'm at 40 oz so far today, which is good. My initial water retention has gone away, thankfully!

Breathless, glad to say I'm well beyond that situation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I lived with those guys back in 1997. [i'm amazed at how time flies...]


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't have any recent bare-face shots but today's FOTD really shows how radiant my skin is looking! *doing happy-dance* Check this out...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice job gals!! And Kerry you look great! I wish I did this challenge! lol If I only drank as much water as I do coffee, I'd probably be 10 lbs less and my lips wouldn't be so chapped!! :icon_roll


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 12, 2006)

You're so sweet! :icon_redf This is the first time in a long while that I've been de-puffed under my eyes, so it's nice to take self-shots again. I think the extra water has helped a great deal.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice! Do you even wear foundation? Your complexion looks flawless! Beautiful!:icon_wink


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 12, 2006)

But of course! I've got on foundation, concealer, powder, highlighter...I'm a makeup junkie and proud of it! :icon_chee But my skin has been looking smoother which is something that makeup can't cover. And my eyes are less puffy, for which I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

Janelle, hope you don't mind me using your name.....I love your new avatar....is it new....how did you do that? Oh and you know it's not to late to join this challange. We have over a month left. We are going until Valentines Day or so we are working towards that.....WE WILL ALL DO IT and be thankful that we did!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

I hear ya, I too use it all....and YES gotta say it sure does go one better and things look much smoother here too. YOu looked great on your FOTD today. I'm just now starting to check that one out more often.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Beautiful Kerry! You look great!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Checking in to say I'm still doing ok. Today I had less drinks, but I was away from home most of the day. I notice that sometimes when I go out, I kind of slack off. I need to stop doing that. I know I had 8 glasses though, just don't think I exceeded.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ladies..!!i guess i'm the 'latest' to know abt wats going on here..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wud luv to know how many glasses of water i should consume daily?coz i dun really know the measurement of Oz here..do we have to consume it based on our weight?i'm 50 kg..pls i need water too..!!!!!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 12, 2006)

Kerry, I love your new complexion! Your skin looks so smooth and radiant! :icon_love


----------



## kaori (Jan 12, 2006)

*Kerry ,..absolutly beautiful skin,...your make up is great,...!!!!*:icon_love


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 12, 2006)

naturally, dats it? I juz have to chug 50 Oz a day till 8 days izit?What abt our ood intake?anything we need to put aside or or just no rule in food intake?soory im asking too much of questions..::icon_redf


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I am SO SO late to join this challenge, but Im definately up for it. I started trying to drink more water a couple of days ago, but its going to be so much better doing it with all you guys cos we can all support each other!

So far I've noticed that my skin is much smoother and brighter, i have had a break out but Im sure its just the water flushing all the nasty stuff out my skin! Also my legs are looking much more toned because im getting rid of all that water retention.

I really needed to do this because the last semester at uni turned me into a major coffee addict, i wouldnt drink any water... just strong coffee which is really dehydrating!

Today is the first day I dont feel like Ive been struggling to drink water too, Im used to it now.... I used to hate the taste of water and could barely finish the glass! lol!

I missed having a hot drink in the morning, so I've been having hot water with honey and lemon, very tasty and good for you too!


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 12, 2006)

oh also I noticed my lips are slowly getting healthier and not as cracked and flakey and sore! lol! I have such problems with my lips, during the winter especially, so this is great!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 12, 2006)

After almost a week into this challenge, I'm beginning to find that I'll feel thirsty if I don't get my regular sips of water. Anyone else facing this?


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope it is not too late to join in on this challenge. It is now the 11th of Jan but I am going to do it anyways since it was part of my NY res. I used to be so good at drinking lots of water, so this will help. I will have to post a no makeup picture tomorrow since I have already done it this morn. Maybe I will do it after I wash it off tonight. I will have to come with a warning label.:icon_roll Ugly skin without the makeup since I hit my 30's. Maybe this will help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ok it is now 2nite and here is my scary photo:


----------



## qristeele (Jan 12, 2006)

Ah yes! Today I started drinking water only towards the later half of the day (the first half I had juices only) and I feel a bit parched today too! Am now chugging down lots of water to catch up and I've just managed to hit my 8 glasses.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome bronze_chiqz, JJ84 and lovesboxers! You're definitely not late to the party.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Results come quickly and in a few days you'll be swimmin' with the rest of us! JJ, I see that you've been doing great already! Keep it up! :clap

Thank you Raquel, qristeele Kim and Kaori! You're all very sweet. :icon_redf

Just like JJ experienced, I'm having less bloating when I'm drinking lots of water. Am I the first one to have a period in our group? What I've noticed is a lack of overall belly bloating and swollen boobs. I feel so much better physically than my other cycles, where everything fits tighter for a few days. Didn't do squat for my mood swings or cramps, but I wasn't counting on a miracle. heh heh.

qristeele, last night I went out for some shopping and after an hour I started to feel thirsty! Mind you I already finished my quota but being away from water for just that period was physically noticable.


----------



## Andi (Jan 12, 2006)

me too! before I went to school at 12:30 today I had 3 glasses of water and when I got to school I felt like I havenÂ´t had anything to drink in days


----------



## Andi (Jan 12, 2006)

oh sorry I forgot to mention...Kerry your skin is beautiful!!!! your foundation is flawless...maybe itÂ´s cause your no-makeup pic is so flawless as well. IÂ´m jealous of your skin and skintone!


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 12, 2006)

just checking in, sorry i have been really busy and havenâ€™t really been on MUT for a couple days. I have been keeping up with my 8 glasses of water a day. i have noticed that my skin looks much better (ALMOST a glow) and my skin tone is much smoother. My energy is soo much higher now! on a down point, I have gotten about 2 BIG bumps, one on my neck and one on my chin. I know its the toxins escaping my body but its still hard! lol. Also i still do have a little bloating.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

Just checkin in....Kerry I too have noticed the bloating is going down....I can drink water and not get bloated now. In regards to the period, ummmm I'm just getting done with mine and I noticed my symptoms were more mild than normal. Normally my periods are REALLY bad, the symptoms that is! BAD cramps, BAD, but this time only one day of bad cramps (normally my bad cramps will go on for days and start a week before my period).

So anyhow.....I am so happy to see others still joining in. WELCOME:clap . You are not too late at all. We are going until Valentine's Day, and you will notice in just a few days like the rest of us, the effects water will have on your body performance, health and complexion. Can't wait to hear how it effects you.

I've too noticed my lips have not needed my chapstick (I think I use to be an addict to lipgloss or chapstick....but now I do not need it as much). My skin feels less dry (my legs and such).....(my body is weird I have dry skin every where except from my chest and up, then it's oily.....but the water has been helping).

Oh and one more thing, I now notice after I finish my 8 glasses, that I am reaching for more now.....go figure. I couldn't even finish 2 glasses before we started this and now I'm wanting more.....


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

I am so excited for you:clap . That is awesome about your "glow".


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel the same. Great job Arielle, I don't know what I would do if I had to work or go to school, I'd be hoggin that bathroom. Things seem to be better in that area now....still usin the jon but not as ofter as in the beginning.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

Your so funny!!!!:icon_lol: . Actually I'm in my peri-menapausal stage....yes at my young age, my mom also went through it early. So right now I get BAD symptoms and then some!!!!!, and barely a period (3 days worth of not even filling a pad....ok too much info). But I wonder how long this will last, I know the whole thing can take 10 years but does that mean even more if you add in peri and all that garbage?


----------



## Andi (Jan 12, 2006)

for me it seems to be getting worse. at least IÂ´m smart enough now not to drink anything at least 2 hours before bedtime...I woke up to go use the bathroom 4 times last night I think. :icon_roll


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

YES....I didn't believe it, until it happened to me too. I've heard people say it would happen, but....


----------



## Andi (Jan 12, 2006)

haha, I almost fell off my chair laughing :icon_chee ...at the too much info part...not at the 3day-period. thatÂ´d be nice!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 12, 2006)

I was going to say something along the lines of riding your husband raw to get something flowing...ummm...but... :icon_chee :icon_redf :icon_chee Speaking of no periods...

My mom is in a serious relationship and my husband asked if there was a chance of her becoming pregnant. Kim, you should have seen the look on my face. If the words "you dumbass" could be conveyed with a look, mine would have been read in uppercase. Mom turns 60 this year. Hmmmmm....:icon_roll


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

:icon_lol: LOL, I think I did the night bathroom run about 3 or 4 times one night! I too try to get in my TAKE of water....before 6 pm, that's my goal anyways, cuz I do not like to get up too many times at night. Heck my 3 year old still wakes up in the middle of night, I don't need anyone or anything else waking me.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

You have not seen the UGLY over 30 skin until you looked at my before pictures, so bring it on hon....:clap Just teasin ya. I'm glad you came aboard!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to MuT and welcome to this Challenge. It sure has been an interesting time. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm glad you decided to join in. Looking at your Avatar, along with everyone else on here.....can't imagine your skin looking better! Your gorgeous!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad to see you're period was less painful, Kelly. That's always a good thing! The only happiness I get w/ mine is a good foot rub on my worst day to ease my body. :icon_love

Andrea, having beautiful skin is easier than having a beautiful face like yours! I can't put a cream on to make my bone structure prettier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbryk0718 (Jan 13, 2006)

hey guys! Just checkin in! Today is my 3rd day and I have definately noticed my lips less chapped! Thats sooo cool! My skin is breaking out a bit but im due for my period in about 2 days so thats probably why. Either that or its the toxins leaving my body! I woke up in the middle of the night to pee for the last 2 nights! But only once each night! I am finding it easier to get through the water though. I hope I never give this up!


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

hey you...would you please stop talking like that about one of MuTÂ´s most gorgeous members? Her name is kerry and sheÂ´s freakin beautiful. :icon_bigg

you donÂ´t need any creams for your bone structure, I think itÂ´s perfect..and IÂ´m a real bone structure freak (meaning thatÂ´s what I always look at first, even before eye color and the rest)


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

ahh, finally seeing some results. ok my skin always looks better when I do my microdermabrasion-self tanner program at night, but this morning my skin looks even better.

glowy (without makeup, yay), even toned. if I had a working digicam IÂ´d be tempted to take a pic.

but my red acne marks (only have a few on my cheeks) havenÂ´t faded yet. oh well, the challenge is not over

I think those who were already used to drinking a lot of water (and water only) take longer to see results.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 13, 2006)

I would love to see red acne marks fade, as I have a couple of those:icon_roll


----------



## Kelly (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, see I have this little friend in a bottle called "Pamprin". But I am also on a hormone replacement thing...pogesterone cream and my doctor said around my period I can apply more and it will help with relaxing my muscles and uterous and such to help with my symptoms also.....to help ease it all a bit more, which I do do also....and now with less of my "bottled friend", Pamprin:icon_bigg .

To everyone, my gosh I can't believe what I did without water! Water is another one of my buddies now....how do we add them to our buddy list? He he!

Great to hear everyone results. Keep it up....WE ROCK! As my kids might say....ok, fine I say it too.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 13, 2006)

First of all that is not scary! Second, Good for you! Keep up the good work! Post updates along the way.

I was so impressed by my FOTD (the complexion and clarity) that I had to post it here too:


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 13, 2006)

Alright, so although I haven't been posting in this thread, I started this 8 a day challenge on the 7th. I've been doing really good too! One day I even drank 12 cups instead of 8! Anyway, it'll be one week tomorrow since I started and I haven't seen any results yet. I know 1 week isn't a long time but it's really discouraging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How long did it take you all to see a change? My skin is still as dry as ever .:icon_sad:


----------



## Kelly (Jan 13, 2006)

I am so glad you are seeing results!!! I too noticed more results today....so I went ahead and had to post my results...(above). I'm lovin this Challenge.....I sound like a broken record.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 13, 2006)

FIRST, GREAT JOB and hang in there!!!!!

Most of us, if we BARELY drank water to start with (like 0-2 glasses a day) seen results start around 3 days. Some of us took longer, about a week or more into this. Is there any other factors that might be slowing your results? Like too much caffiene, alcohol, nicotene????....anything that might be dehydrating during this process?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 13, 2006)

Nope, none of those things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I allowed myself other than water was one glass of crystal light juice the day before yesterday.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmmmm. Well keep it up and give it some time.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have gotten that for the past couple of days. I had cramps so bad that i thought i was going to puke, but then i realized it was just gas!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 14, 2006)

Kelly! Your skin looks incredible! Great work! I know you're loving the results!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Kee! It took me personally about a month to see results. Hang in there! You'll start to see a difference!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi everyone! I just got back from College Station, TX, where I went to do a quick visit and watch my nephew perform in a musical. He was awsome! Anyhow, how are y'all doing?

**Gives Andrea a big *Tigger* HUG!*** :icon_chee

Kee, I've noticed a big difference in the quality of my skin. Definitely more than all-over hydration, but even that has improved though the results are less noticable than the quality improvement. The water is helping to flush out the excess salts, sugars and man-made chemicals that are in food out of my body and this purging reflects on my skin. Before this challenge, I was drinking at least three Caffeine-Free Diet Cokes and about three glasses of water per day and my skin was looking clear but tired, plus I had excess puffiiness under my eyes. About three days into the challenge my skin brightened up and I started seeing a reduction in the puffiness. I'm still seeing improvements! Anyhow, I'm glad to see you're here in the challenge and hopefully it'll prove worthwhile, one way or another. :icon_smil


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 15, 2006)

Kelly, your skin looks great!! Much clearer than last week! :clap :clap Woo hoo!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 15, 2006)

Kerry! Your postive energy is so wonderful! I'm so glad that this you will take something away from this challenge! You're now an official water convert! Awesome!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 15, 2006)

Lovesboxers, I can't believe I missed your picture! Trust me, this is NOT a scary photo. We've all been there with acne at one point or another. Truth be told, when I was in my early teens I had a horrible bout of blackheads on my nose. Some were the size of uncooked grains of rice! Yeah..._EWWWW_. But breakouts on a beautiful face like YOURS are not so bad because you're still beautiful and there's always hope of clearer skin...kwim? :icon_bigg


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you Raquel! **bounces over and gives you a *Tigger* hug, too** I'm definitely a convert and if I can help improve anyone else's health, I absolutely will! :icon_chee


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey!

I've been drinking 2 750ml bottles of water every day since thursday. I've noticed the dark circles under my eyes aren't as dark, my skin a cleared up and the mosiquito bites on my legs are healing quicker than they usually do. I'll definitely keep this up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Jan 16, 2006)

Raquel and Kerry thanks bunches for your comments on my skin....yes I am lovin' it now....much more than before. Just wanted to say thanks!

I've hung in for another weekend....I have cut way down on caffiene, only drinking about 1 cup of coffee a day, but this weekend now I've had about 2 a day.....but tons of water. I've noticed too that I barely want to consume anything that is bad for my body....like salts or oils or sugars.....I do do it every now and then.....of course:icon_bigg , but with hesitation and not like I use to!!!! I can't believe how this water thing has made me watch what I eat as well.


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 16, 2006)

I just have to share this with you ladies...

On Friday I went to one guy's birthday party and when we hugged he goes: Wow, you have such soft skin. :icon_redf

Now, I dont know if he was only hitting on me or did he mean it and this water is really working? Hmm... Hope it's the second.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm going strong.......64oz a day.......the toilet is my domain; hear me roar:icon_chee


----------



## Kelly (Jan 16, 2006)

Or maybe both:clap . I'm glad to hear your success with water. I too love the results and can't imagine why it took me so long to figure or even try it out for myself.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 16, 2006)

WAHOO!!!!! Me too, some days I actually exceed and hit 72!!! Amazing for me. I'm so glad everyone is doing great.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 17, 2006)

That's great Kelly! Your new avitar is gorgeous! I'm still hanging in there! Can't wait to see what everyone looks like once Feb. 14th gets here!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been hitting 12 glasses for the past 3 days. But I find that I tend to drink slightly lesser in the afternoon and more in the early morning and evening. And yet, I am still running to the bathroom in the afternoons. Why? Has my bladder lost control? :icon_conf


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 17, 2006)

No. Lol..i am shocked you ladies are just doing this now. I drink more than 8 cups of water per day and yes! it does help your skin tremendously. going to the bathroom is actually a good thing because that is the effect you want. you are passing out the bacteria or whatever that cuases the acne and basically washing out your skin from the inside. Also, while doing this, i would like to recommend that most of you that use 6 products on your face daily, should try not to do so. Why? because too much chemicals will make your face breakout and whatever. I used to be a product of whatever i find on the counter, i buy and use on my face in desperate need for a cure. then i stepped back, looked at my face, and realised i needed help. so i stuck with only Glycerine soap that had vitamin E in it. and since i had oily skin i skipped mosturizing. The end result? My acne has gone. i get only one or 2 dots and that goes away in a day or two. The acne marks have faded. I realised that with drinking water, and sticking to only one product, you can achieve the result you want...NATURALLY. without bathing your skin with chemicals.

i should add that i am originally from Africa and before i came here i never had one single blemish. when i came here, i got caught up in the whole using chemicals on your face bullshit and it damaged myskin.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes we do definitely need to watch the products we use on our faces. Seems like so many harsh products out there....yes we need to step back and go more natural (which is what I've been trying and learned the more gentle the product, the better it has worked for me).

The bathroom thing, yes it's a pain, but eventually your body will adjust a bit. Maybe not alot, but yes we want to rid our bodys of as many toxins inside that we can.

Here's a side note. I am one who will get sick if anyone is contageous....just unlucky and weak immune system. Well my 3 year old and my hubby are both very sick (the last few days) and I cannot believe I haven't caught it yet. I think it has alot to do with the water and the way I've been taking care of myself lately (I wash my hands constantly, yes....and vitamins and ummmmm:icon_roll ....).


----------



## Kelly (Jan 17, 2006)

I love the way you said that....ABSOLUTELY the meaning of this thread, you hit it smack on the.....arrrrrrr on the......Thanks for hitting it:icon_chee .


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 18, 2006)

Hiya everyone! I fell off the wagon for the past two days and haven't done my goals but at *least* I'm drinking water and not colas. :icon_redf I've been on the road so much and I can't risk asking to pull over every hour to use the potty.

Kelly, love your new avatar! :icon_love BTW, The bronze eye look is fab on you.

Welcome empiricalbeauty! Yeah, my body is still in shock over the whole water issue. It's so difficult to get used to the idea of water being potable. I mean, how common!! Really, before MuT my beverage of choice was a Bellini because Cosmo told me it'd flush out fat. Gah! Water's _so_ no fun. Can someone give me a drink??


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey there, i guess i'm a little late on this challenge:icon_redf , but i'm gonna make a good start on this tommorow, and see if i can keep it up for a month, but i'm changing my entire diet too:icon_lol: , so hopefully i'll see a good change in 4 weeks time. I used to drink a lot of water myself, i was very good, but kinda got outta the habit over the past year or so, and its beginning to show :icon_eek: Everyone seems to be doing really great:clap so hopefuly i can keep up the team spirit!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi coconut_cutie! Glad to see you here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What changes are you doing to your diet? I'm just being curious because I've been reducing lots of things from my daily habits, mostly snacky foods and general grazing. Grazing has been so bad for my figure, even the healthy stuff. :icon_redf

Been great with water today! Already completed my usual and now I can taper off for the evening.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 19, 2006)

Just wanted to check in and say good job everyone!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome cocunut_cutie! Glad you decided to jump on! Thanks Kerry:icon_love , I think I'm liking the bronzy/copper colors too. I think I'm gonna jump on eBay and try and get me the Copperfield Mac Glitter Eyeliner....cuz yes I think copper/bronze is my new fav eye color.

I'm sorry to hear you fell of the wagon, Kerry. Welcome back to WA (water anonymous, my name is Kelly and I think I'm a wateraholic....and ummmm I'm not quitting anytime soon so I will be visiting here often....-boy I'm a dork sometimes.....)....and I apologize but I don't think us starting a drinking thread would help with our health or complexions....he he he. :icon_lol:. Yes I agree water can be boring....but I can't believe how much I NEED it now, I feel I have now become addicted to it....almost - yea!!!!:clap .

I've been going strong, most days I try to get half my water in by noon and then the other half before 6 pm.

How's everyone else doing? I'm going to try and go back to the beginning of this thread and maybe take count and names and list everyone on board....it would be neat to see everyone's names listed all together so we can see who we have to support and such. I will do this ASAIGAFM....(as soon as I get a free moment)


----------



## qristeele (Jan 19, 2006)

Just wanna update that my period is here and no.. of course that's not the main update. :icon_lol: The main point I wanna make is that I have virtually no pre-menstrual breakouts (something which I experience all the time)!

Jolly!! I'm sooo happy I found WA! :icon_razz I truly never knew water could do sooo much for our skin.

I hope everyone is on track and enjoying their new-found drink! :clap

Kelly, I think that would be a wonderful idea! Something that keeps us in tuned with the rest, eh? Am so glad for the support I got from each and everyone of you. :icon_love


----------



## Kelly (Jan 19, 2006)

qristeele that is so great! I too experience less moodyness and cramping during my period while on this water kick.

In regards to the list I will work on this soon, I just got home from the doctor with my 12 yr old daughter - she broke her finger at school playing dodge ball.....nice huh?:icon_frow So now after forking out tons of money on her dance uniform and lessons and competitions and such.....she cannot compete probably for a couple months and that uniform will probably not get used at all.....man.....just venting.


----------



## qristeele (Jan 20, 2006)

*Ouch* Am so sorry to hear about your daughter! And it's a pity that she'll be out of the game for a while.. Neway, I hope she continues to get well soon and you, my dear, stay pretty! :icon_love


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 20, 2006)

i started my tiz whole challenge few dayz back..but i didnt drink abt 8 glasses daily..juz abt 3 glasses..(i shud drink 50 Oz according to Naturally)..i got my period aftr i started drinking n n less cramp suprisingly..(i 'll have the worst cramp till i have to take Celebrex)..but another thing i would like to clear is y is dat my tummy look bloated..? Normally i dun have tummy probz(touchwood) but my fren told me this cud be due to the water dat I'm consuming..strange huh..!! I mean like wat abt those ppl who consume up to 2 litres a day..? Do we have to work out if we consume loads of water?


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for your concern qristeele regarding my daughter. Yep it turned into a 3 hour doctor office ordeal and to top it off, they decided to have a fire drill at the hospital too.....fun time (oh and my youngest was ill and in potty training mode.....now if that wasn't fun I don't know what is).

bronze_chiqz: it may be the water, I too noticed this at first. But after a while my body got used to it and used and/or put the water where it needed to be and I do not feel the bloat nearly as much as in the beginning. Yes everyone once and a while I get the bloat, but thats if I drink too much too fast. I do remember I was bloated too at first. Maybe someone else can answer this better.


----------



## Andi (Jan 20, 2006)

my update: I met my goal of 8 glasses for the past days, sometimes I managed to drink 1 or 2 glasses more too.

this doesnÂ´s work on weekends though, I usually drink 4-6glasses though, which is still ok I think

I am just really dissapppointed that I feel a huge cystic pimple coming up on my right cheek, right below one thatÂ´s in healing process. but I guess there is nothing you can do about hormones...itÂ´s PMS related :icon_wink

the rest of my skin is pretty clear though, IÂ´m sure my new skincare stuff helped with that too though

btw, Kelly I hope your daughter is ok now!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2006)

First of all Arielle, your new avatar is GORGEOUS! Your skin looks radiant!!!! And your recent breakout....I'm sorry to hear that....keep up the water and flush your system (I'm no expert....but maybe just try using some antibacterial cleanser for the time being - during a breakout - and have you ever heard of tea tree oil? I used to use it and apply it to the spot every 1-2 hours to my cystic pimple and within 1-2 days it would start going down - usually by the next day I could see a decrease in size). Did you read what Naturally just wrote?.....WOW!

Thanks tons and tons Kim for your insert on all that GREAT INFO about water and why our bodies need it. WOW! So obviously we may see results in 3 days but it I suppose it can take what? 3 weeks or more for our bodies to start "re-programming" so to say..... I guess I would think it could take our bodies some time to get re-adjusted and make our bodies run the way they were meant to. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok so as promised the list is in (if you were missed, please let me know and if your name is not on here.....YES you can still join in):

This list will be to help keep each other on track. (I'm going to list usernames):

*On board the 8 a day Challenge.....(WATER):*



> 1. *kwitter* (USA)2. *PopModePrincess* (USA)
> 
> 3. *Marisol* (USA)
> 
> ...


Here's others who are in or made a comment or support, but never quite made it over to this thread:


> 41. *GraceGirl7 *(USA)....not sure if your in or just commenting for support...heck you drink 100 oz a day....you're truely an inspiration42. *Tony(admin)* (USA).....thanks for the comment....come on Tony are you in?
> 
> 43. *Jennifer* (USA).....can you update us on your progress?
> 
> ...


*Our cheerleaders*: (rootin' us on, they already consume adequate amounts of water, therefore this is not their challenge):


> 1. *Charmaine* (USA)2. *Leony* (Japan)


I did the best I could to count everyone and got through both threads that I started. Please let me know if I missed you or if you want on the official list or just want to be known as rooting for us.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 20, 2006)

Kim, wow! Great article! What was really interesting was the blurb about drinking water around meals. "_It is best to avoid drinking anything for 10-15 minutes before eating and for 1-2 hours after meals. This practice improves digestion, as the digestive juices are not diluted."_

Kelly - sorry to hear that your daughter broker her finger. What kind of dance does she perform in? Can she still perform and work around her finger while it heals?

Andrea - I love your new avatar too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your pimple goes away quickly - those things hurt! Before I started taking fish oil supplements daily, I used to get painful hormonal breakouts on my chin. Now I never see them. Do a search onlline for "omega-3" and acne, or fish oil and acne. Maybe that's something that can help you out!

WA update: I'm finding it easier to do my water if I use a 20oz water bottle. Because it's portable, I can keep it with me and sip on it all day long. Maybe I should consider getting a flask?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And...I'm starting to use the potty less now. *yaaa* :icon_chee


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow Kelly! That's a lot of people! Great job collecting names! :clap


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, yes that took a little research.

In regards to my daughter, first of all she's doing well....a bit sore, but and ummmm it was broken all the way to the growth plate (or just barely missed it or something), but luckily doesn't need a pin as of now.....if she somehow reinjures or injures it futher, then surgery may be our next step....so no I cannot allow her to join in. My daughter's are in jazz dance and they compete, do recitals, perform at school events (games), perform at fairs and on and on.....they really love it. She will however continue to go to class and watch. Then possibly in March she can rejoin.

I too couldn't believe all the info on water that Kim posted, that was great reading.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks and Hmmmmmm. Tough call, it's up to you, cuz I'm not quite sure. Since it's not really a challenge for you, maybe you could just be a rootin participant???? AND yes, please comment and jump in any time.


----------



## qristeele (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, Kim! That's really sooo informative. It explains why I'm still running to the bathroom on days when my water intake falls slightly below the 8 glasses. And yeah, after about 2 weeks into this challenge, I find that I go to the bathroom less often but longer. It all makes sense now. Thanks for all that, Kim. You're truly a fountain of knowledge (pun intended)! :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Jan 20, 2006)

Ohh thanks for posting the list Kelly. I don't think this is a challenge for me since I already drink 2-3 liters of water every day. I have a kidney problem so I always have to stay on with water.

By the way thanks for the starting this great challenge on MUT!:clap


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, I found that interesting, too. I've been in the habit of waiting atleast 30 minutes to an hour after my meal to drink my water for years now. Two hours is a long time to wait, though. Don't know if I could do that.

A 20oz bottle is what I use, too. I like it 'cause I only have to fill it a few times a day.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 20, 2006)

LOL!!! I'm sorry, but your description made me think of Christmas Vacation where everyone was chewing on that jerky *cough* I mean dry-ass turkey. :icon_lol:


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 20, 2006)

wow...thanks kim! (i hope you dont mind me calling you that) my dad is overweight and has been trying for a very long time to lose weight. about 3 weeks ago he figured out that if he didnt drink water, no matter how much he ate, he gained weight. but if he drank water he would lose weight. im going to send this to him, i think her will find it very interesting!

sorry i haven't posted in a while i have been very busy! I have been keeping up with my daily goal (8 glasses of water) but i cant seem to keep myself from drinking other stuff. mostly milk. I have also noticed that my bloating has gone down a bit.

I got my period yesterday and ive only had one small breakdown lol (usually i have major breakdowns) and i dont have cramps as bad.

thank you all for being here, if it wasnt for you guys i would have quit the first day!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2006)

First of all I hear ya on the breakdowns....that is if I'm thinking of the same kinda breakdown as you - LOL. And second, I agree, I love that we are all here rootin' each other on and we can comment, questions, post, update, check in and so on. You are doing AWESOME, livlegacy629:clap !! We can do it!!

Everyone: I agree that we can't always come on every day and we do not expect that (this is kinda come as you are, post when you can). I think I can speak for everyone when I say I really enjoy hearing everyones updates. So whenever you get a chance, just chime in and let us know how things are going.

Thanks guys and WAY TO GO!!!!:clap


----------



## Laura (Jan 20, 2006)

*On board the 8 a day Challenge.....(WATER):*



> 1. *kwitter* (USA)2. *PopModePrincess* (USA)
> 
> 3. *Marisol* (USA)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey thanks, I wasn't sure how I wanted to work that. If I wanted to keep going back to page 13 with it....and editing or what. Any help would be sooooo appreciated. And welcome aboard!:clap


----------



## beaugael (Jan 21, 2006)

im all in!!! ive wanted to do this becuse of the radiance it gives the skin.. now this is a good encouragement for me..... here iam woth no mu....

View attachment 12894


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to WA beaugael! You look great w/out makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :icon_bigg


----------



## qristeele (Jan 22, 2006)

How did everyone do over the weekend? I have been keeping up with 10 glasses on Saturday and 12 today. Just thought I'd post a picture of myself at this stage. Of course, picture is with some makeup on, taken just before I went out for dinner today. :icon_bigg


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi qristeele! You look beautiful! Your skin definitely looks luminous, as well. :clap I hope you had a nice dinner - what did you have?

The last few days have been great w/ water. I've had at least 80oz per day, and doing more of slow drinking versus glass gulping. But there's something else that has been happening - I'm not using the bathroom as much after I go to bed. Before the water challenge, I would have a routine of going at least 1x around 3-4:00 a.m., then getting up later and going again when I wake up for good. Now, if I stop drinking early enough, I seem to be going only when I wake up! I think this is having a positive influence on my bladder, whether it is because my usual soft drinks are more stimulating and irritated my bladder or because there is less bacteria to be found in the bladder. Very nice!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Kerry (hope you don't mind me calling you that), thanks for your compliments! I feel that now my makeup lasts longer too and my skin is not as oily as it used to be. This challenge has been wonderful! I had fish and chips (my rare treats for the month). It was yummy! :clap

Hey, I experience that too! Just a few days ago, I was asking if anyone still rushes to the bathroom even on days when they drink less but now I find that my bladder has 'stabilised'. I go to the bathroom less often now although I still drink 10-12 glasses daily. Don't you think our bodies are amazing? :icon_love


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't mind being called Kerry at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ohhh, fish and chips. Yummmmmm...*drool* That sounds so good,esp. w/ malt vinegar!


----------



## Laura (Jan 22, 2006)

I dont know why on earth i'm posting this pic but hopefully it will motivate me. I took this yesterday so bear in mind that i have a chest infection &amp; tonsilitis while this pic was taken LOL!


----------



## Miffy (Jan 22, 2006)

Aww Laura!! Are you feeling any better?

I started drinking 8 glasses of water a day, using ACV as a toner at night, and moisturizing with sesame seed oil. My skin feels sooo much better! The blemishes on my cheeks cleared up and the ones on my forehead are clearing up nicely. My skin's softer (or firmer? I don't know.) My skintone's a bit better now. Unfortunately I have a buncha scars on where the blemishes invaded my cheeks, so it doesn't look that much better.


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2006)

Laura sweetie hope you get better soon!!! you donÂ´t look bad at all...when IÂ´m sick I look so pale and gross my brother always tells me to go put on some makeup :icon_chee

ha, the big cystic zit I felt coming up didnÂ´t come up, it stayed as a swelling under my skin for like 2 days and not itÂ´s already going away. not sure why (never happened before!), maybe itÂ´s the water, maybe my new skincare stuff.

anyway, even after not doing great with the water challenge on the weekend (as usual!) my skin is looking good. IÂ´ll make up for the water loss during the week


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 22, 2006)

I am so doing this now!!!!! I think its a GREAT challenge for us and its fantabulous that we can all share our progressess!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope I can do this because I've been pestered by my mum (shes a doctor) that if I don't drink enough, I'll have kidney problems and my skin will look horrible so...yea

This is me like 2 days ago.........


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 22, 2006)

Awww, Laura, I hope you'll be feeling better soon! Hopefully today's been a good day of rest for you.

*fluffs Laura's pillow and serves her chicken noodle soup* :icon_chee


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 22, 2006)

crazi - you remind me so much of Sarah Michelle Gellar! *Very* pretty!

Andrea - that's great your cyst is receeding! :clap


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey everyone. Glad to see that everyone is still hanging in. My 5 year old has been sick and it's been really hard to think of anything else but getting him well. Today he's doing much better, so I've been trying to drink more than I have in the last few days. To be honest, I kind of fell off my water drinking because I haven't been eating or drinking much at all since he's been ill.


----------



## Laura (Jan 23, 2006)

Yup i'm feeling much better again now Miffy, thank you!

Andrea are you kidding me girl? I look like death. I'm so regretting putting up that pic now but its motivation for me to drink so i'll leave it there!

*gulps down Kerry's soup* that was delicious hun, thanks!


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 23, 2006)

aww!! Thank you!!:icon_love

Well...till now..I've drunk 5 glasses...I'll probably reach 8 after dinner....I'm already noticing a difference (even after a day of starting) because normally my skin will be really dry in the morning but today it was slightly less tight..:icon_chee wwooohhooo


----------



## Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea. Welcome welcome to beaugael &amp; crazi29 &amp; Miffy. You can ALL do this....it is SO AMAZING to see your results, after about 3 days (sometimes longer) you will just be amazed. And then again after about 2-3 weeks you will be amazed at what and how your body reacts to the POSITIVE change.

I too have been away for a bit, so I'm popping my head back in to see how everyones doing, tomorrows another BUSY one....so hopefully I'll be back on track by Wednesday.

So sorry to hear about your being sick Laura, hope your feeling better. And for being sick, you don't look too bad hon.....man you should see my pics when I'm sick.....actually people don't get to take pics of me when I'm sick....:icon_lol: .

qristeele great job this weekend. I actually fell short a bit this weekend, but back on track today. Awesome to hear your makeup is going and staying on better.....it's because your have a smoother, more renewed canvas to start with.:icon_smil YEA!

Kerry, I too have found my trips to the bathroom are less...yea!!!! I feel my poor bladder is thanking me too, I used to have such a weak bladder! Love your new avatar too.

Arielle I'm so excited to hear about your cyst and its reaction and hopefully it ran and hid and died away.....that is sooooo promising, since I have acne prone skin as well and can be prone to cystic acne....this is SO AWESOME!!!!

Raquel, sorry to hear you fell off for a bit....that's ok.....just jump back up, but hey I hear ya, my daughter broke her finger and I've been doing the bathing and bathroom visits with her....pretty interesting babying my 12 year old again.

So I'm gonna go ahead and add the above 3 to our list.

WAY TO GO ALL OF US.....YEA US!!!!:clap


----------



## Andi (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to say I have rather clear skin, just the occasional whitehead and cystic zit (PMS related I guess..no matter how healthy I eat I still get them every once in a while). never ever has a cystic one ever just gone away before reaching its surface. this is a miracle happening *LOL* I will NOT stop with the challenge!!!! I swear

you can call me Andrea btw :icon_chee


----------



## Kelly (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Andrea....I guess I didn't catch your name or wasn't paying attention. I can tell by your pictures that you have very nice skin (very beautiful, might I add) and you're like most of us who suffer from the occasional breakout. Glad to hear the water is working great for you:icon_chee .


----------



## Andi (Jan 25, 2006)

no prob, Kelly. howÂ´s your skin?? still as beautiful like in the pics you posted?


----------



## Kelly (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes it's still doing very well....still working on fading my post acne scars...and I have had 1 or 2 zits since this challenge....but that is nothing compared to how my skin used to be (thank goodness for concealors :icon_bigg ). I still suffer extremely oily skin, BUT it has gone down a little.....(certain days are worse than other....not sure why???), so I may work with my derm on that one....other than that I love the texture, tone and just all around appearance as it's changing and improving and I know its the water that has helped tremendously....along with my skin care regimen as I have scaled down to a more natural &amp; gentle routine.

Thanks for askin hon! Like I said before, the positive affects of this are awesome on your pics!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everyone! Still doing well with the water, though I seriously dried my skin out earlier this week with a new cleanser. It's California Baby Sensitive Skin wash and I thought it would be good because it has no SLS, thinking it would be a very gentle wash. Now my skin looks awful. Seriously, that bit of dryness is making my skin look 5 years older. All little lines are pronounced! *hrmph!* But I learned that drinking lots of water _won't overcome bad skin care_. Good to know! :icon_smil


----------



## tann (Jan 26, 2006)

seems l need to learn to post pics.

Tann


----------



## Kelly (Jan 26, 2006)

Darn that's a bumm deal I hate when that happens....especially when something claims to be for sensitive skin. I have to use a VERY gentle cleanser with no SLS too.

I have been falling 2 glasses short the last couple days...yes I'm still at 6-7 glasses, but I'm trying hard to up it back to the 8 a day. Just been sooooo busy and running and I've fallen short the last 3-4 days. So here I come again back to my 8 glasses.

Oh and tann....welcome. Regarding posting pics, ummmm I will try my hardest to explain this. When you post a comment, above the text area where you type is font style, font size, text color, smily faces and then another box....the "another box" is what you click on and it will allow you to browse and download your pics. Gosh I'm bad at explaining it, but the "another box" only shows up as a little square with a down arrow next to it on my computer....so I hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh and what were you using before you tried this? Maybe you should go back to that. Cuz it seemed earlier that you said things were getting better....I know how I am and you probably just wanted to try something new. But if the other stuff was working maybe you just need to go back to it.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 28, 2006)

How is everyone doing? I made a mistake when I thought earlier when I was falling short a couple days, I was wrong. I measured my bottle I've been using and I've been drinking approx 10 glasses a day with that bottle. So when I said I was short 1-2 glasses, I was actually right on the 8 a day mark.....WAHOO!!!! I was shocked to see I was actually drinking more than I thought I was.

How is everyone else doing?

Kerry how's your skin doing after your bout with a "not so great for Kerry's skin" cleanser? I hope all is returning back to normal.


----------



## Andi (Jan 29, 2006)

still hanging in there, only that IÂ´m not meeting my goal all the way on weekends. but I am still proud of myself that IÂ´m still on track. skin looks wonderful!!! and a big yay for my new La Roche Skincare products too!!! my pores have become so much smaller :icon_bigg


----------



## qristeele (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been going steady until I got a few tiny breakouts near my chin two days back. And it come _after _my period has ended. Weird. Anyway, I used Avon's Clearskin scrub the following night and it was nearly all gone by the next morning. I think it's almost impossible to expect a totally zit-free complexion on this water challenge but at least I found that my zits cleared up fast! :clap


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 30, 2006)

Doing much better! I dropped my Weleda Skin Food and that cleanser and switched to Virgin Coconut Oil for hydration. Now my skin is 1000% better! Kelly, I owe you a big thank you for starting this challenge. In this week I've noticed that my bladder is now less sensitive to fluid than before the challenge! I think it was years of caffeine and diet cola that created a hyper-sensitive bladder, and I felt discomfort when normally I shouldn't. Also I had lots of bladder infections over the years..hmmmm... Now that my bladder has stabilized from all this new water intake, I'm actually able to hold my 'water' longer and go less often in the day. When I was at the mall yesterday, my husband had to use the bathroom more often than I, and he wasn't the one walking around with bottled water! Right now I'm averaging about 90 oz per day and it doesn't feel like a lot.

Andrea - I know you'll bet back into the water swing of things tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Weekends are tough, especially when you're out and about and sometimes not near a toilet. Hard to drink water that way! What new products from La Roche are you using?

qristeele - Glad to hear that your few breakouts are quickly healing! I think the water does help push out excess gunk from our bodies, letting natural healing take place with less distraction. :icon_smil


----------



## Andi (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah, I hate to have to go to the bathroom like every 40min when IÂ´m out shopping and stuff. IÂ´m using La Roche Posay Effaclar K Fluid (reduces size of pores) and the matching on the spot treatment. donÂ´t know which one of the 2 products it is (I used the spot treatment and my acne spots) but the post acne spots are fading. yay!

btw, good to hear about your bladder...ok that sounded weird, lol! :icon_bigg


----------



## Kelly (Jan 31, 2006)

I too have noticed my bladder being less sensitive. Yea, I was plagged with the bladder infections, weak bladder, and anything else you could think of....oh yes, kidney stones.....

I am so glad this is something my body is and will continue to thank me for. I'm glad it is going great for everyone else too!!!!


----------



## Summer (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm in! I don't think I can do 8 a day though. I will be running to the bathroom all day at work. lol


----------



## Kelly (Jan 31, 2006)

You can do it. At first, yes you will be running to the bathroom all day. But after a couple weeks your bladder and body adjusts and you will find you run to the bathroom much less.....it's really weird how your body works and is able to adjust to this change.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 31, 2006)

just checking in! I have been keeping up with my daily goal, but my skins not looking much better. It might be because i just started micro and its the toxins leaving the body. I think I am staring to get sick :icon_roll I have been getting no sleep and having headaches.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh no....I hope you feel better....get some sleep honey. I've never heard of micro, is it a mineral water or?


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 1, 2006)

oops sorry, i wasnt very with it when i posted that lol. I just started my mircrodermabrasion (olay) and its the toxins leaving my skin!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh LMHO...I didn't even think of that. Yes the toxins leaving is a good thing....but it does not so great things, in the mean time, to our skin. Hopefully soon you will be clearing up....keep drinking the water and they will be expelled even faster.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow Valentine's Day is fast approaching....hence the end of this challenge. So how has everyone measured up? So far I've been keepin up....every once and a while I do have to down a couple glasses right before bed....and then I pay for it....but I try hard to get them all in.

I'm so excited to see everyones before and afters at the end. I hope everyone is able to grab their before pics and post them next to the afters....(gosh I use the "...." alot....I'm a dot dot dot person, I guess it's suppose to signify a pause:icon_smil ).


----------



## JJ84 (Feb 4, 2006)

HI everyone I'm finally back! I havent been online for weeks, because I came back to uni and had exams, and now I have the flu! I slipped quite a bit on the challenge unfortunately, I was so busy and at the library most of the time and i didnt get anywhere near my 8 glasses! But Im back now and trying hard again, oh dear! I feel ashamed lol!!

Here I go again....


----------



## toxicteen (Feb 5, 2006)

i will join but i'm not allowed to post my pics online!!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 5, 2006)

Your funny. That's ok....just get back on and resume with the 8 a day....we all have our little slips. You can do it!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 5, 2006)

Not a problem...WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 5, 2006)

Reporting in.

I've been doing pretty good. I admit I havent reached my goal every single day but this is still a huge change for me. Started with 0 intake.

I am expecting my period in a couple of days so you can imagine my skin is not in it's best condition. But I am satisfied with the overall result.

I think that my body is already used to all the water it gets and I definitely wont stop drinking it when the challenge is over.


----------



## crazi29 (Feb 6, 2006)

YAY everyones still going!! Keep it going people!!!

I kinda slipped a bit because I was ill for a few days and couldn't shove more than 3 glasses but....I tried. But now I'm back on track!!


----------



## gill (Feb 6, 2006)

Is it okay for me to join now?

I drank nine glasses of water so far today, and I feel great! Not sure if it's psychological or the actual water, but I feel really healthy and energised. Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 7, 2006)

Absolutely! Welcome aboard. Most people noticed results in about 3 days, some longer, depending on the individual. You will notice the bathroom trips will start to slow down about 2-3 weeks into this, your body will adjust. I know, 2-3 weeks - YIKES! But seriously, it's for the better of your overall health.

I'm glad you decided to take the challenge.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

I forgot about this thread. Everytime I see it I am like "why don't I get with it??"

I really need to join this challenge and actually do it.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 9, 2006)

I know I've neglected this thread, but there has been so much going on in my life as of late and I have been slacking off pretty badly. I'm getting back on track. Sorry Kelly, for dropping out.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 9, 2006)

We would welcome your joining:clap


----------



## Kelly (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope your life settles down a bit. I know I've been busy too! So much to do around home with the kids and everything else, that I don't know which end is up. I'm really in the dazed and confused category lately.

Thanks for the update and I'm glad to hear from you and know you will start back up where you left off.:icon_chee


----------



## lavender (Feb 9, 2006)

Arghh....I wish I had found this site much earlier...I just joined this forum yesterday, and read about this thread today. This is like the perfect challenge for me right now...because I hardly drink one glass of water a day...I know its really bad, but somehow I neglect drinking enough water.

I have had a lot of problems due to lack of sufficient water in my body - acne!! and dry skin!! and bladder infection!!! my doctor even said that I have to drink enough water if I don't want stones in my kidney.

I know that valentine's day is in about a week...but I am still going to join this challenge anyway...and hopefully I can keep it going forever!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 9, 2006)

I definitely know all about the kidney stones and you don't want them....OUCH! (speaking from experience, 3 different times). I used to NEVER drink water).

I too hope you keep this up forever, your body will thank you! You should start to notice a difference in about 3 days, sometimes longer. And the bathroom trips will slow down, honest:icon_bigg .

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Pauline (Feb 9, 2006)

I read this whole thread straight through and really enjoyed it. I am going to start this challenge myself. I love drinking herbal tea's for water but i know i don't drink enough! Cheers!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow I can't believe you read the whole thread.....:icon_bigg . I'm glad you decided to start the challenge! I love green tea or white tea sometimes and sometimes other herbal teas. Although with this challenge, I personally didn't include any other beverage as water....most of us counted our water only consumption (which doesn't mean I didn't drink anything else, I sure did....my tea or coffee along with the 8 a day).


----------



## Kelly (Feb 10, 2006)

So this challenge has less than a week left....I believe we said Valentines Day was our end, right?

So just a reminder to get ready to take the after pictures and we all would love to see the before and after pictures....side by side if possible (to see if we can notice any changes).


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 10, 2006)

aww i dont want it to end! I am afraid that if we stop the challenge then i will stop too :icon_eek:

anyways I have been doing pretty good, meeting my goals and everything. Yesterday before i took my makeup off i looked in the mirror and i noticed my skin was glowing :icon_chee My acne is still acting up (only on one side of my face though) and its really annoying. oh well....:icon_roll


----------



## JJ84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Im so gutted that this ends on the 14th cos its just a few days before my 'monthly visit' lol, so my skin wont be looking as nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Reporting in since I've been miserably AWOL for a while!

Today I vow to get back on track. Can you all believe I've gotten down to one glass a day? My skin is still doing ok, but physically, I don't feel as energetic as I used to. I also feel heavier. I'm PMSing right now and I feel a decided difference between how I felt last cycle (great!) and this one (really irritable, bloated, depressed, etc). I'm on my 4th bottle so far.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 11, 2006)

ok....don't hate me but I drink about 15 glasses a day...or more....I LOVE water!!!!!!!

But my acne!!!!!! geeeeeez the water seems to net be helping


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhhh, I know. I do need the support to keep it up too, or so I feel. We could keep it going, if everyone else is ok with that or just for those who want to stay in it and keep it going for a while, or we could PM each other to keep track of each others results or something?

Either way, I think we should post our after pics tomorrow along side our before pics....I can't wait to see everyones results!


----------



## lavender (Feb 13, 2006)

I definitely want to keep it going. I just started last week and the results have been amazing.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll have some after pics tomorrow too!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

I will continue to work this 8 a day challenge with anyone who wishes to continue. As promised, I will post my after pic with my before here. Anyone who wished to post an update pic along side of their before, would be much appreciated!

View attachment 14638
Before (bareface pic)

View attachment 14639
After or Update (current bareface pic)

View attachment 14641
This is my FOTD for today....just thought I'd add one with makeup

I am not very good at shrinking down my pics to fit....so if they look stretched or squished....woops.

Anyone else?


----------



## lavender (Feb 14, 2006)

There is definitely some improvement between your 1st and 2nd pic kwitter! Good for you! Keep drinking the water.... :icon_smil


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks hon! I hate bare face...but it's the only way we can determine if there is a change. I definitely see a difference in color too, my face seems to have more tone and color, and slightly less oily. Weird what water can do huh?


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 14, 2006)

you look so great!

as for my pictures, i will try to take some tomorrow. Last night, I dont know why, but i picked!!!!! ugh the first time in a month :icon_redf so my face looks horrible right now, not to mention my periods coming soon!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, that's ok. I know what you mean though.....we love you tons! Gosh I'm in a lovey mood today....must be heart day!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

It is not too late, we welcome you! We will keep this going for anyone who would like to keep going with it. I for one will keep going. Welcome. Do you have a before pic you'd like to post? Preferable bare faced. It's fun to see the comparison later on.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry I'm late:

Here's me without makeup today:

The second pic is me without makeup at the start of the challenge.

I think my skin had more of a natural glow. At the beginning of the challenge I was thinking a lot more water than I have as of late.

The last pic is me with makeup on the 11th (This pic is from D2B a Rock Chick).

Even though I've slacked off my water intake, my skin still hasn't suffered much for it. I'm back on the regimine though because water definitely helps my skin look and feel better. In the makeup pic, I am only wearing Iman Bronzer and MAC concealer.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 15, 2006)

I see the difference! Your skin looks a lot healthier! Your FOTD looks incredible too!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Raquel....you too look great! Gosh you don't even need foundation.....I would welcome the day when I can do that. I slacked a bit at the end also - woops! I am going back on full force though with anyone who wishes to keep this going.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 15, 2006)

I definitely will be keeping it going! I can't afford not to!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 16, 2006)

Me neither....I feel it has really made a difference in overall health too. I can't believe I used to drink 1 or less before I started this.


----------



## juls91285 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just a few days ago I decided I was going to start drinking the recommended amount of water and then tonight I came accross this thread. I really feel better already and want to share what seems to make it a little easier for me. I have one of those huge 32 oz NALGENE bottles. For some reason knowing that I only have to drink two of those a day makes it a lot easier and I don't have to spend time filling up bottles all day long. I usually finish one while I'm getting ready in the morning and then spread my second one out during the day. Thought this might be able to help someone.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm glad to see you found something that works for you. I kinda do similar....try to drink my first half in morning and 2nd half through out the day.

Congrats and keep it up!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

wow your face does look super glow and fresh...........it's probably because your face is more hydrated.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

ok today is going to be day 1 for me...........will report later today.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 21, 2006)

ok I didn't get to buy my gallon of water but i have a 2.5 gallon of water here in the house and have being measuring by cups........I am now on my 6 cup of water as i am writing..........so 2 more to go for the day.....


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 21, 2006)

ok glad to report i got in my full 8 glasses of water


----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats great LALA, man I really need to up my intake again. I actually started breaking out again, and I think it has to do with my water intake. And I noticed my skin is becoming more oily again (go figure, never though a hyper oily skin person, could get more oily).


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well this morning when I woke up, I at least saw a 10% improvement on my skin...can't wait to see a week of doing this........I am so keeping up with this today.........I already had 6 glass of water for today.....wow what a difference from yestearday........today I got a head start......going to try to go beyond the 8 glasses though.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 21, 2006)

well you should join me ......to keep on drinking water......i was slacking too......but I want to improve the texture of my skin so much!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok you talked me into it.....I so need it bad again. Today I'm slacking, but tomorrow....I'm back on. Thanks hon, we can keep each other in check.

Glad to see things are getting easier too. That's what happened to me, as long as I jump start and keep going throughout the day, I'm good. I always have to be done by 6 pm or the night time potty room breaks are a killer.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 21, 2006)

lol.......about the potty break........but this morning I was sleeping and wanted to keep sleeping, but my bladder couldn't hold anymore.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 22, 2006)

I know that feeling, man robbed by the bladder!

I've got 3 glasses in so far and still going. So far I think my bladder remembers and isn't driving me nuts yet....but we will see about that later.

How you doing? I know others have noticed a difference in as little as 3 days, others took a couple weeks. Me I think I notice sooner, cuz my body usually is dehydrated, so when I add water....it thanks me faster.

I have not noticed any new breakouts and the couple I have are healing fast (my back, shoulders and chest area....I know ick, are looking much better too).....I started doing water a couple days ago (but not the full 8).


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok I got exactly 8 down yesterday............Now I am on my third cup of water right now and eating lunch........today is my busy day........so let's see how I do. Most change I saw was on the first day........This morning I haven't seen much of a difference.......I did get some new bumps but they are like whiteheads........none with pus or heads or really big ones yet


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Any new breakouts, can be a cause of the toxins leaving your body....so don't slow down. This happens to a few of us.

I got 6 down, I'm gonna try more, but don't want to push it so close to my bed time.

Great job, keep it up! Yea us!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

Did my 8 yesterday also..........thanks for the info. My face did look better this morning when I woke up.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2006)

That's great to hear. Yep they say we are flushing toxins out and our biggest organ is our skin....which the toxins sometime come out of our skin....then things tend to get better later (of course then we pee out the other toxins being "flushed" out).

I noticed a couple more breakouts lately too....but again, I'm looking at it as good....get them stupid things up and out!

Working hard at my 8 today as I fell short yesterday (did manage my 7th before bedtime last night).


----------



## Shelli4018 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey, I'd like to join this challenge. My skin is so "blah" these days.

Just finished a 16oz bottle of water. I'll try to refill/finish 2 more before bed.


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm working on getting my water intake back up, I was slacking there for a while and now I just keep a 16 oz bottle on my desk and refill it at least once at work and then I do another at home. I find the bottle helps me keep track of how much I am actually drinking.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 23, 2006)

I started drinking 8 glasses of water a day about a week ago. I haven't really noticed any difference in my skin, yet. I have noticed new breakouts though. I am hoping it is just the toxins being flushed out. I will keep it up because it is best for my body.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok yestearday I got 7and 3/4 cups of water in...............so much for trying to go over 8 .........it has been kind of hard. :sdrop: ..............I feel so good drinking so much water though.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2006)

Ya....glad to have others aboard! I slipped short again, only got about 5-6 yesterday....but that is better than 1-2 that I fell back to after this challenge last time.

Way to go everyone!

*Shelli*: Welcome and glad to have you with us. I too noticed the "blah" syndrome....after time, the water will help not only our skin, but our whole bodies as well....which in return will make our skin look healthier.

*dngreenwood (Nettie?)*: Hi and welcome too! I too have to keep a bottle (I think its 16 oz), I fill it 4 times and keep track of how many times I fill it. Can't wait to hear your results.

*girlnextdoor*: Welcome to you as well! Yep, its probably the toxins. So don't quit, keep it up and flush those puppies out....my breakouts are just now (today) starting to slowly go away.....so I know the water brought them up and OUT! Glad to have you with us.

*Lala*: Glad to hear your doing great (heck I would have called 7 and 3/4 glasses - 8, myself.....so close). How are your bathroom trips going? Letting up any? I know with me it took my body about 7-10 days to adjust, and the trips to slow down.


----------



## Shelli4018 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm on day 2. Has anyone else noticed a sharp decrease in their appetite? I usually snack all day. But not today. I had to force myself to eat lunch.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 24, 2006)

How long have you been doing it kwitter? I think I will be drinking nothing but water and green tea from now on. I'm a little slow today. I'm only on my 3rd glass but I tend to drink more in the evening so I should be able to get in 8.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 24, 2006)

I didn't think much of this , but now that you mention it this has happened to me. I feel so much fuller drinking so much water. But I need to keep on top of eating too because I need to maintain my weight. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 24, 2006)

My body still hasn't really adjusted to the potty breaks...........can't wait for it to happen though.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just wanted to welcome the members that joined the water challenge:clap Yay more support! I am doing so much better keeping up with my water intake and writing my accomplishments on here.


----------



## Shelli4018 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't mind losing a few pounds! But just a few. I had problems gaining/maintaining weight in my 20's. So I try not to go below a certain number now.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 26, 2006)

I do notice this.....but I could stand to loose some myself. And I actually get pretty full drinking all this water.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 26, 2006)

We started this on January 4th, 2006....then we ended it on Valentines day....a few of us kept going, but then I, myself, died down. Just recently (maybe a week or so) have started back up again. So this last time, I would say I've been doing it about a week - week and a half now.

Oh and I remember I cut way down on my caffiene (coffee) and cut to one cup of coffee a day. Switched to green tea....I think this helped alot too. But never counted any other beverage as my 8 glasses of water. So my 8 glasses of water were above and beyond any other beverages I consumed.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok I am sad to report that I barely got two glasses of water yesterday:scared:...I don't know what happened........At this poing however I have seen some major improvements on my face, now I only have blackheads.....I can't wait to get my facial on Tuesday.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 26, 2006)

I also noticed the decrease in appetite after started the 8 a day challenge. I don't think I'll ever give up the water if it stays that way. :laughing:


----------



## teenagefairy (Mar 26, 2006)

this sooo better be worth it. ..i'm in.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome. Can I ask, how much water did you normally drink before this? If close to none....you should see a big improvement. Takes a little bit for your body to adjust. Sometimes 3 days you will see improvement, sometimes a couple weeks. Keep us posted.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 27, 2006)

ok did four glasses yesterday:wacko: ..........oops, I was feeling down yesterday:sadyes:


----------



## Kelly (Mar 28, 2006)

Keep it up, that's 2 more than the day before. Don't be hard on yourself when you slip.....like me I even celebrate that I drink water, cuz before all this, I drank pretty much NONE.

We can do this, keep it up.....even if it's not 8.......its more than we were used to, right?


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not doing this ( but I should be)..but I just wanted to support all of those of you who are and your positive attitudes!! I think it's great!!!

Good Luck to you guys!


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

Is it not okay to count green tea as part of the daily water consumption? I find it easier to drink some kind of flavored drink than plain water....and I have found green tea to be a great substitute! I enjoy drinking it, and my body enjoys the water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Mar 28, 2006)

I didn't count it, but that is up to you. I went above and beyond any sort of bevarage. So I did 8 glasses of water on top of any tea or anything. But again, that is up to you.....cuz green tea is good for you, so honestly if you wanted to count it, that is your call.


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have kinda abandoned this thread. Ok I have been falling back on the water, been really depressed lately:scared:, but I will try to get back on it tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

I know, me too. Let's do this....if you and everyone is up to it. Let's go more of a day by day. Like, ummm.....let's see if we can make it 3 days drinking the right amount of water (or atleast 6 glasses....we will scale down, just to help us out). Let's see if we can do this for 3 days straight.

If everyone is ok with this, just when you decide to start your 3 days, then let us know how it went. We will go from their. I feel it's a little more attainable and not so intimidating this way.

And we will just go from there.....what does everyone think? I am starting my 3 days either today or tomorrow. And will keep posted.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this. How are things going? I hope things get better. If you need to vent....it sure feels good to get support here. You can vent on the advice area (I did once and man, great advice and support!) Or even vent here if you feel. If you want you can even PM me and I will definitely listen and give any advice I can.

I really hope your feeling better. Take care of you!!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Elisabeth! Good to hear some support.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi hon. How is the water thing going for you? Any updates....need to vent on the "peeing" issues? Any differences you noticed yet?


----------



## girlnextdoor (Apr 2, 2006)

I read that you can count tea as part of your water consumption since it is mostly water, but then there are other experts that suggest pure water. I would think its best to get as much pure water as possible but it wont hurt if you substitute a glass or two with tea.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree, it's better than nothing.....lately I haven't been so picky and may count my green tea too.


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 3, 2006)

UPDATE: ok just want to say that going to the dermatologist has extremely cleared up my face, it has been a month and after having my facial last Tuesday now it looks even better! Well it didn't look better right after the facial because the lady did extractions and it brought like 3 pmples to surface and the rest had to heal. But tday it looks so much better.

I have still been drinking waterall these days. Just not the full 8. I never drink pop or any caffeine. Just alcohol and I limit myself to not that much.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 3, 2006)

That is soooo exciting to hear. I too had to go back to my derm a while back....and up my water back up, which I don't know which helps more, I think both. I got nervous cuz I got a couple cysts and I was like.....nope not again, I can handle occasion pimples, but cysts are the worst. Honestly I think it was my stupid makeup sponges.....I need to wash them more often:wassatt: .

I hear you about extractions (my ethetician did them on me once and I'm really weird but I liked it). It's weird how they can see them before we can, pimples that are underneath the skin.


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah I have to be really carefful also on cleaning my brushes after each use. Sometimes I slack at this:whistling: :madno: Not so good.


----------

